# Whats the best padded cycle shorts for women?



## Francesca (23 Jan 2012)

Iam looking to buyy a new pair of padded cycle shorts, as my current Korrimoor rub my backside too much,no good...so need advice , price, where to buy?? please
cheers Fran


----------



## Monkspeed (23 Jan 2012)

My wife recently bought some Dare 2B ones from the Debenhams sale, they have a really nice pad inside (actually so nice that I sometimes nick them shhhhh).



I believe it was these: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs..._56707+DWJ030+A_-1?breadcrumb=Home~txtdare+2b

But order the next size up as my wife is a 10/12 but she got a 14 and it is a tight fit around the thighs.


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jan 2012)

I've got DHB 3/4 bibs that are lovely and comfy, and a couple of pairs of Endura padded liner shorts that are superb under everything I've tried them with, from MTB shorts to jeans.


----------



## Francesca (23 Jan 2012)

cheers for the advice


----------



## Francesca (23 Jan 2012)

are Giordana good?


----------



## yello (23 Jan 2012)

Some like them, some prefer other brands.

If it were me I'd decide a budget, see what's around at that price point, read some reviews... then take a gamble!

For what it's worth, my wife wears (and likes) Pearl Izumi.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (23 Jan 2012)

I like Pearl Izumi Elite ones and I also have a few pairs of Mavic athena shorts, which I got in the Wiggle sale.


----------



## NormanD (23 Jan 2012)

Try HERE some decent prices too


----------



## vickster (23 Jan 2012)

Another here for Pearl Izumi. Also have Gore and Sugoi tights that are ok for my usual distances, 10-15 miles

Apparently commando is good for avoiding friction, and also Sudocreme


----------



## DCLane (23 Jan 2012)

Pearl Izumi have been good for me.


----------



## yello (23 Jan 2012)

DCLane said:


> Pearl Izumi have been good for me.


 
Is there something you're not telling us perhaps?


----------



## derrick (23 Jan 2012)

My wife has just changed to bib shorts, she reckons the bib makes them more comfatable, not so tight around the waste.


----------



## Doug. (31 Jan 2012)

Looking at a full length photo. of you I would suggest shorts that are well padded and dare I suggest "fart proof".
That is shorts that are reinforced in the back side area.


----------



## Francesca (31 Jan 2012)

Doug. said:


> Looking at a full length photo. of you I would suggest shorts that are well padded and dare I suggest "fart proof".
> That is shorts that are reinforced in the back side area.


ha!ha!


----------



## Baggy (31 Jan 2012)

I like Endura shorts and also Pearl Izumi. The Pearl Izumis seem to be a bit see-through, though that might be 'cos I probably need the next size up and have had them about 5 years!


----------



## jefmcg (31 Jan 2012)

+1 on the endura liner shorts. Cheap and really comfortable. Stuck them on under a dress, and cycled to Brighton. Looked very casual, but just as functional as full lycra kit.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/endura/padded-womens-liner-shorts-ec027241

watch the sizes, they are generous. I'd expect to be large to x-large, and I'm in medium and next time will probably go to a small.

Mind you, the same applies to Endura (women's?) jackets.


----------



## trio25 (10 Feb 2012)

Endura sizing is odd like that, apparently they have done it as women don't like buying XL so they have an XS and work up. I wear small Endura shorts and I'm never a small, have to wear medium in the tops though.


----------

